# Propolis as a preservative???



## tank7900 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello All,

I am looking for some insight and knowledge regarding the preservative qualities of propolis.  I have come across some local products that are advertising that there creams (beeswax, olive oil, water, bee pollen, and propolis) are safe, and are not at risk for bacterial growth due to the addition of propolis.  Any thoughts, comments, or advice on this???  Thank you in advance for any insight you can provide.  I am quite curious about this...


Sincerley,

Tank!


----------



## Genny (Dec 19, 2012)

I've seen lotion makers use it and make the same claims as well.  But I've also seen lotion makers make the same claims about using Tea Tree EO as a preservative or ROE as a preservative.  

Most of the research I've seen on propolis states it's antioxidant properties and some antibacterial properties.  I don't dispute that, since honey is also known to have wonderful antibacterial properties.   I've seen that some foods use it as a preservative, but I haven't seen anything anywhere about it being a safe and effective broad spectrum preservative for cosmetic use. 

Personally I don't think there's enough research and studies/tests done to risk using it as a stand-alone preservative in a cosmetic.


----------



## tank7900 (Dec 20, 2012)

Genny,

That is exactly my line of thought.  Thank you so much for the reply!  Just wanted to make sure I did not miss the boat on something new...hehe.  I too think its too early to use it as a stand alone as these people have chosen.

Tank


----------



## birdcharm (Dec 20, 2012)

I agree ...  you would indeed need to include other preservatives. Personally, I like the natural preservatives, such as Vegecide, which is what I have been using with success.  Also, colloidal silver is another natural preservative that I have been experimenting withand it appears to be working, esp. in terms of mold formation.

Kathy


----------

